# مشاريع التخرج للمهندسين



## engzsnj (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

تفعيلا لنشر وتبادل الخبرات والمعلومات حبيت اعمل هالموضوع باسم (مشاريع التخرج للمهندسين) حتى تعم الفائدة

وسأبدأ بنفسي بوضع مشروع تخرجي وهو بعنوان:​DESIGN AND ANALYSIS OF HEAT EXCHANGERS NETWORKS​


----------



## engzsnj (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شو يا جماعة؟
27 مشاهدة للموضوع
10 مرات تحميل 
ولا يوجد رد واحد؟ 
بصراحة قرب يصير عندي احباط


----------



## بنت فلسطين (4 سبتمبر 2006)

لاااااااااا كل شي الا الاحباط 
موضوع مميز بارك الله فيك وبما انني ما زلت طالبة سوف اقوم بتحميل المشروع عندي لاستفيد منه 
الف شكر الك والى الامام


----------



## ابن البلد (5 سبتمبر 2006)

آه أنت تخرجت من البلقاء للعلوم التطبيقية . هذا ممتاز نسأل الله لك التوفيق في عمل مثمر , ولك طول الصحة , والفوز في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## هبة محمود (6 سبتمبر 2006)

إن شاء الله لما أتخرج بطرح موضوعي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Peace_Friendship (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ emgzsnj

ما شاء الله ،، والله بحث من أروع ما يكون ،، أنا أطلعت على رسائل ماجستير ،، بصراحة بحثك لايقل عنها بالمجهود والمحتوى ،،، 

ما شاء الله ،،،، وبارك الله فيك ،،، 

بصراحة ،،، ومن هذا المنطلق فانا أعلن : بمنح درجة الماجستر لك على بحثك الممتاز

مبرووووووووووووووك


----------



## engzsnj (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم كلكم على هذه الردود المشجعة

بصراحة انا في نيتي أكمل ماجستير
ولكن مش في الهندسة الكيماوية 
في تخصص الادارة الهندسية 
شو رايكم؟


----------



## ramzi etaher (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Peace_Friendship (7 سبتمبر 2006)

أنا أويد الماجستير بالادارة للمهندس ،،، أما بنفس التخصص فأعرف كثير من الزملاء حصلوا على ماجستير بنفس التخصص لا ينصحون بها ،،، 

من وجهة نظري اذا بتدرس ماجستير بنفس التخصص فلا تتوقف وواصل السلم الاكاديمي ،، اما ماجستير وحتوقف ،، فالادارة افضل ،،،


انت الحين عندك ماجستير بالهندسة انا منحتها لك ،،،،، هههههههههه ،،،

وانا مثلك مخطط على ماجستير Mba والله يوفقنا ان شاء الله


----------



## engzsnj (7 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اويد كلامك لإنه البلاد العربية يا دوب متحملة خريجين البكالوريوس هندسة فوين بدها تودي الماجستير؟
اضافة إلى إنو شهادة الماجستير بالهندسة تتعلق بالابحاث وانتو بتعرفوا قديش العرب متطورين بمجال الابحاث (هههههههه)

يعني نصيحتي للمهندس لا يضيع حاله بماجستير هندسة


----------



## الليل الجميل (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الفكره:31: ونتمنى ان نرى الابحاث الاخرى:67:


----------



## M_ma2005 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم موضوع رائع

و بحث أروع


----------



## محمود الفاتح (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك انا لسة هادخل قسم كيمياء السنة دي وعرفت كتير عن القسم بس كان نفسي اعرف مشاريع التخرج وياريت كل واحد يشارك بمشروع تخرجه...................
ماتخافوش مش هانسرقه


----------



## haadi (9 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي ... ونا لسة ما تخرجتش....
إلى المعالي


----------



## Bioengineer (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله مشروع جميل تصفحته رغم انه ليس تخصصي.

لكن سؤالي مالفرق بين الهندسة الكيميائية وعلوم الكيمياء.

لأني لم أرى في المشروع تصميم هندسي أو اني لم ألحظ ذلك.

وبارك الله فيك على هذه المبادرة لطرح المشروع
وهي مبادرة فريدة للامانه.


----------



## engzsnj (9 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذا التفاعل

الهندسة الكيميائية في الغالب تهتم بالصناعات الكيميائية من ناحية اقتصادية
ابتداء من تصميم المصانع والعمليات الكيميائية مرورا بتشغيل هذه المصانع وانتهاء بتسويق المنتج الكيميائي
أما الكيميائي فلا يهتم بالناحية الاقتصادية في ابحاثه
يعني الكيميائي يقوم بتحضير المنتجات الكيماوية بالطرق المخبرية والمهندس يقوم بترجمتها إلى صناعة تؤدي دورا اقتصاديا مهما

مشروعي يتلخص في كيفية التوفير في الطاقة في تشغيل المصانع الكيميائية نظرا لأن تكاليف المنتجات الكيميائية تأتي غالبا من استهلاك الطاقة


----------



## engzsnj (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
شو وينكم يا اخوان؟ 
وين التفاعل مع الموضوع؟
ليش ما في حد حاب يحط مشروع تخرجه؟

يبدو ان الشباب خايفين على حقوق النشر لمشاريعهم

:67:


----------



## jedo (13 سبتمبر 2006)

Thanks my friend


----------



## SALEH84 (14 سبتمبر 2006)

انا طالب خلصت سنة رابعة وما عملت مشروع لسا


----------



## shaher (14 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وأتمنالك التوفيق من الله
مشروعك فعلأمهم


----------



## المهندس \رمزي جعفر (16 سبتمبر 2006)

انا المهندس : رمزي جعفر بارجاء مشروع تخرجي الحاصل علي تقدير امتياز بجامعة حضرموت ه\كيميائيه بعنوان :
catalytic cracking of gosoil


----------



## Reaction (29 أكتوبر 2006)

Thanks a lot my friend. Relay I appreciate your idea and your valuable efforts. I have studied the Pinch technology in my master program and it was a nice course.

For me I will try to put my project in graduation level here in your thread. Thanks again


----------



## رورو محمود (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم انا طالبه سنه خامسه عندي مشروع تحرج عن ال adsorbtionارجو المساعده بتوفير بعض المعلومات ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sultan777 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## muslimonline7 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة لمشروع ال adsorption
فيمكنكم تحميل هذا الكتاب والذى هو الجزء الثانى من مرجع 
coulson&richardson

http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540...s_Chemical_Engineering_Volume_2__5th_ed._.rar 

ستجدون بابا بأكمله يتحدث عن ال adsorption

وهو الباب السابع عشر الذي يبدء من صفحة 970

وختاما اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## صج مهندسة (1 نوفمبر 2006)

خوش فكرة والله, وان شاالله لما انتهي من مشروعي
سوف اعرضه للجميع. 
مشكور.


----------



## على على الباتع (2 نوفمبر 2006)

انا طالب فى كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين قسم هندسة التكرير والبتروكيماويات -الفرقة الرابعة اريدمشروع عن انتاج البولى ايثيلين


----------



## muslimonline7 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرفق مع الرد الملف الخاص بالمشروع بتاعى
واللى كان الموضوع بتاعه هو

production of linear alkylbenzene

أرجو أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع

ولا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم


----------



## nassary (23 نوفمبر 2006)

thankssssssssssssss very much


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (27 نوفمبر 2006)

فكره هائله لنتبادل الخبرات


----------



## اباسليمان (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع شيق للغاية وجدير بالاهتمام وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## اباسليمان (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع مفيد كثير وجدير بالاهتمام وجزاك الله خير الجزاء:12:


----------



## eng_wafaa (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم :
أنا فيه عندي مشروع تخرج السنه عن أستخدام المبادل الحراري في استغلا ل حرارة الأرض(التربه)في عمليه التدفئه والتبريد اذا فيه حدا عنده أي معلومه أو بحوث شبيه أرجو المساعده وشكرا
أسم المشروع 
geothermal


----------



## chemical82 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخ engzsnj 
فكرة الموضوع حلوة كثير
بس انا متاكد ان مشاريع التخرج راح تكون قليل هنا 
لان معظم الطلبة يتحايل بالمشروع لما يقدمه يعني مو كل شيء بيه يكون صح
وعجبنيتعليقك على الفرق بين الهندسة الكيميائية وعلوم الكيمياء لان كثير من الاشخاص لايعرف الفرق ويظن انهما نفس الاختصاص


----------



## abd_elmonem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you dad


----------



## abd_elmonem (30 نوفمبر 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## ENG.CHEM (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*مشاركة*

انا مشروع تخرجي 
صناعة الاثلين من الغاز الطبيعي وانا بالخدمة


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (2 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا 
thank u very very very very much:60: :58: :85: :20: :75:


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (2 ديسمبر 2006)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks dear


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*انتاج الاثيلين*

السلام عليكم
انا اكرم الحطاب وكان مشروع تخرجي انتاج الاثيلين من التكسير الحراري للايثان
وعندي المشروع مع الحسابات وممكن اساعد لو في واحد محتاج مساعده:58:


----------



## المحب العاشق (13 ديسمبر 2006)

ابي معلومات لمشروعي يتكلم عن
wastewater treatment for oil refinery plants
واي شخص عنده معلومات عنه وعن الحسابات حقته يساعدني وشاكرا لكم


----------



## عمار الباقر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

جزيل الشكر
موضوع رائع وملفت


----------



## محمد عبد الرحيم صي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا الجهد منك
وعلى هذا البحث وهذا المشروع الرائع
واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## humud (8 مايو 2009)

خخخ......انت اصلا اجمل مهندس....وقد وضعت الموضوع الي انا ادور عليه
بارك الله فيك.
انا حطيت تعليق عشانك انت بس ياحبيبي المهندس...بس اانا ابي اعرف كيف يتم عمل المشروع نقسه{عمليته}لاني 
عملت مشروع مره وضليت واقف من البداية.والسلام للجميع


----------



## kamal Nashar (12 مايو 2009)

*kamal Nashar*

هذا ممتاز نسأل الله لك التوفيق في عمل مثمر , ولك طول الصحة , والفوز في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## بشار رائد (13 مايو 2009)

اكيد يا مهندس engzsnj حصلت على درجة A في هذا المشروع . حيث انه مشروع متكامل


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله اخي على مجهودك المثمر ان شاء الله ونتمنى لك مزيدا من التقدم والنجاح


----------



## البيئة66 (5 فبراير 2014)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد النعيمي (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## neo007 (6 مارس 2014)

انا مشروع تخرجي كان عن ال MEOR

[h=3](*Microbial enhanced oil recovery* (*MEOR*[/h]
موضوع جديد و لازات الابحاث فيه قائمه لتطويره و تحسينه ,, مستخدم في العديد من البلدان المتطوره كتقنيه لكن للآن مافي كتب ومراجع متخصصه في هذا الباب


----------



## engzsnj (2 ديسمبر 2015)

بشار رائد قال:


> اكيد يا مهندس engzsnj حصلت على درجة a في هذا المشروع . حيث انه مشروع متكامل



حبيبي مهندس بشار تسلم على المدح،،،
انت عارف بمجتمعاتنا وجامعاتنا التقييم كيف بيكون...
اظني اني اخذت فيه اما b أو b+


----------

